# where can i send my deer hides to be tanned



## Olgord (Jul 28, 2005)

I have sent hides to Uber Leather in Owatonna, MN.

OlGord


----------



## hookedonbow (Jul 24, 2010)

how much did they charge you


----------



## Olgord (Jul 28, 2005)

I can't remember the cost. You could check their web site. http://www.uberleather.com/

OlGord


----------

